# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Δεκτης υπερυθρων κλιματιστικου

## MMargaritis

Έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα του δέκτη υπερύθρων του κλιματιστικού. Το γνωρίζω καθώς έχω 2 ίδια κλιματιστικά (Firstline) και έχω πάρει την κάρτα από το άλλο και δουλεύει κανονικά. Έχω ρωτήσει στην αντιπροσωπεία για την συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα και μου λένε πως έχει καταργηθεί.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια πλακέτα, ή κάποια η οποία συνεργάζεται με το κλιματιστικό μου. Πληροφοριακά μένω Αθήνα.
Διαφορετικά τι θα μπορούσα να αλλάξω στην συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα (πυκνωτή ή αντίσταση) που θα μπορούσε να έχει χαλάσει. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για το υπέρυθρο μάτι, φαντάζομαι πως πρέπει να ίδια για να συνεργάζεται με το τηλεκοντρόλ. Αν πρέπει να αλλαχτεί το μάτι πείτε μου τι να προσέξω και που μπορώ να βρω κάτι αντίστοιχο

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη καθώς το κρύο είναι τσουχτερό

----------


## manolena

Ο δέκτης IR είναι στην ουσία ένας ολοκληρωμένος απο-διαμορφωτής της παλμοσειράς που εκπέμπεται απο το τηλεχειριστήριο και μάλλον της σειράς TSOP. Τέτοια "ματάκια" υπάρχουν παντού σε όσες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές ελέγχονται με τηλεχειριστήριο. Το θέμα είναι όμως πως απο τα τρία ποδαράκια που έχει, τα δύο είναι η τροφοδοσία (+,-) και το τρίτο η έξοδος της πληροφορίας, ενώ η σειρά διαφέρει απο κατασκευαστή σε κατασκευαστή. Μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής απλό απο όσα μπορώ να καταλάβω και απο την πλακέτα:

Ο μικρός ηλεκτρολυτικός πρέπει να είναι δεμένος στα (+,-) οπότε μπορείς με ένα πολύμετρο να δείς ποιό ποδαράκι του δέκτη (του "ματιού") που λές κι εσύ, έχει συνέχεια με το (+) του πυκνωτή και ποιό έχει συνέχεια με το (-). Το τρίτο που περισεύει είναι η έξοδος. Με αυτή την πληροφορία και ένα μικρό σκαρίφημα, μπορείς να πάς στο Φανό για παράδειγμα και να του ζητήσεις ένα δέκτη υπερύθρων τέτοιο και με αυτή τη διάταξη των ποδιών του. Μπορείς, αφού βρείς την αντιστοιχία και τη σειρά των ποδιών, να βάλεις κάτι άλλο, όπως π.χ. αυτό: http://www.acdcshop.gr/integratedirr...-13096_en.html

Στην παρακάτω εικόνα απο ένα σχηματικό δέκτη υπερύθρων, δες διάφορα "ματάκια" με τη διάταξή τους ανά P/N. Μπορεί αυτό να σε βοηθήσει:



Κάποια άλλη φωτογραφία με ολόκληρο το πλακετάκι αλλά και απο την ανάποδη πλευρά θα βοηθούσε ίσως.

----------

FILMAN (02-02-17)

----------


## JOUN

Πιστευω οτι αν αλλαχθει το πυκνωτακι που εχει επανω θα δουλεψει κανονικα.

----------


## manolena

To κόκκινο κυκλωμένο τμήμα του σχηματικού είναι στην ουσία το πλακετάκι που μας δείχνεις στη φωτογραφία, με την αντίσταση στα 330Ω αντι 100. Δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο:

----------

FILMAN (02-02-17)

----------


## MMargaritis

Ευχαριστώγια τις απαντήσεις σας, ήταν πολύ ενημερωτικές. Βάζω και 2 φωτογραφίες από το κάτωμέρος της πλακέτας όπου δείχνει πως συνδέονται τα πόδια και μια ακόμα από όσο μπορώνα δω από το πίσω μέρος από το μάτι. Έχω δοκιμάσει να ξανακολλήσω τις ήδη υπάρχουσεςγια την περίπτωση κάποιας ψυχρής κόλλησης

20170202_105625.jpg20170202_110605.jpg20170131_191854.jpg
Αν κατάλαβακαλά αυτό που καθορίζει την σωστή λειτουργικότητα του είναι η σειρά των ποδιώντου μόνο (+,-,RCV)? 

Θα δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή καθώς είναι το μόνο εύκολο μιας δεν έχω τρόμπα να τραβήξω την κόληση

----------


## manolena

Αυτός εδώ είναι:  

https://arduino-info.wikispaces.com/...-AX-1838HS.pdf

----------


## MMargaritis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ευρήματα σας. Θα πάω στο Φανο με αυτά τα στοιχεία, ελπίζω να τον έχει και αν μπορεί να μου το κολησει

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείται βέβαια ότι ΔΕΝ θα σου το κολλήσει, πωλήσεις κάνει όχι επισκευές, θα πάρεις ένα δέκτη IR για 38kHz (συνήθως τόσο είναι στα κλιματιστικά), αν έχει και με αυτή τη διάταξη ακροδεκτών ακόμα καλύτερα. Άλλαξε και τον ηλεκτρολυτικό μην φταίει τελικά αυτός και εσύ αλλάξεις τον δέκτη και μας κοροϊδεύει ο Ιούνιος  :Smile:

----------


## awmn931

Είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε ίδιο μηχάνημα και ήταν ο ηλεκτρολυτικός.
Θα χαρώ να μάθω ότι η περίπτωση σου είναι ίδια.

----------


## MMargaritis

Δυστηχως δεν επιασε η αλλαγη του πυκνωτη με εμενα. Αν βρω χρονο το Σαββατο θα κατεβω στο κεντρο να δω τι υπαρχει διαθεσιμο απο πλακετα και σε ματι. Ελπιζω με αυτα  να ειμαι πιο τυχερος. Αν δεν βρω στο Φανο εχετε να προτεινετε καποιον αλλο αφου θα ειμαι στο κεντρο

Ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας

----------


## aktis

Υπάρχει και αυτό π.χ , σιγουρέψου για την θεση των pin    
IR Receiver 38kHz (TSOP38238 ) 

https://grobotronics.com/ir-receiver-diode.html



Μέχρι να το δοκιμάσεις όμως , πρέπει να υπάρχει τρόπος 
να μπαίνει το air condition σε χειροκίνητη λειτουργία ,
ρώτα στο service  , κανονικά πρεπει να σε βοηθήσουνε μιας και δεν εχουν το ανταλλακτικό ...
Νομίζω ο νόμος υποχρεώνει για service μέχρι 10 χρόνια ,
εσένα είναι παλαιότερο ;

----------


## MMargaritis

Δυστηχως τα εχω απο το 2000, μαλλον πρεπει να ειμαι ευχαριστημενος που κρατησαν και τοσο. Στο χειροκινητο εχει μονο ενα κουμπι on/off αλλα για καποιο λογο μπαινει σε λειτουργεια κρυου ή ανεμιστηρα. Πρεπει να βρω λυση επειγοντως

----------


## aktis

Αν είναι από το 2000 πιθανόν να πρέπει να εξετάσεις και το πόσο οικονομικό είναι και αν συμφέρει να το χρησιμοποιείς , 
δεδομένου οτι ενα καλό ( Α+++ ) καινούριο είναι  ενεργειακά πιο αποδοτικό ( εξαρτάται απο το πόσες ώρες το ανάβεις για να δεις 
σε πόσο καιρό αποσβένεις την αγορά του καινούριου και μετά υπολογίζεις το πιθανό κέρδος ) 
Φυσικά , αν είναι δικό σου το σπίτι , καλύτερα να επενδύσεις και σε καλύτερη μόνωση

----------


## MMargaritis

Τελος καλο ολα καλα, κατεβηκα σημερα στο κεντρο  ρωτησα για ολοκληρες πλακετες που δεν βρηκα, αλλα βρηκα το ματι απο το υπερυθρο και το πηγα σε καποιον ηλεκτρονικο να το κολλησει. Οταν το συνδεσα ειχα τις αμφιβολιες μου μηπως δεν ηταν το σωστο ματι αλλα δουλεψε αψογα.

Κοστος 4.5 το ματι 2 η κολληση  :Biggrin: 
Για ενεργειακο κλιματιστικο το κοιταω γιατι εχω ενα δωματιο που δεν εχει, ειναι στα υποψιν θελει ψαξιμο

Ευχαριστω παντως ολους για την πολιτιμη βοηθεια σας και τις συμβουλες σας

----------


## manolena

2€ η κολληση; ; ;

----------


## thomasdriver

> 2€ η κολληση; ; ;



Έλα βρε Μάνο και εσύ, ένα καφεδάκι του πήρε ο άνθρωπος. :Rolleyes:

----------


## MMargaritis

Οσο το σκεφτομε να ειναι καλα ο ανθρωπος. Μονο την ταλαιπορια που τραβηξα τοσες μερες και το κρυο που φαγαμε και τωρα ολα αυτα ειναι παρελθον, και λιγα του εδωσα

----------


## NICKOS1964

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ, ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ 18αρι Firstline και ο ψυκτικός που ηρθε πήρε την πλακέτα και την εδωσε δε ηλεκτρονικό οπου του άλλαξε το μάτι πλην όμως τζιφος!!! Εβγαλα από άλλο κλιματιστικό την πλακέτα και την τοποθέτησα στο δικό μου και δουλεψε κανονικά. Αρα φταιει σιγουρα η πλακέτα. εσύ που αγόρασες και που κόλλησες το μάτι????

----------


## partaloudis

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, νέος εδώ.
Είχα θέμα κι εγώ με το τηλεχειριστήριο και ημουν έτοιμος να αλλάξω μάτι.
Τελικά έχει θέμα το φισάκι του ματιού που κουμπώνει πάνω στη πλακέτα.
Το έβγαλα και το τσέκαρα και απο τα πινάκια που εχει πάνω ένα ήταν χάλια και έτοιμο να κοπεί.
στην αρχή το πάτησα λίγο και δούλεψε αλλα ξανά τα ίδια. Το πήγα σε έναν ηέλκτρονικό το κόλλησε λίγο πρόχειρα γτ μέσα το πινάκι φαινόταν πειραγμένο.
Τελικά δούλεψε κατευθείαν αλλα στα καπάκια σταμάτησε πάλι.
Που μπορώ να βρω ένα τέτοιο φισάκι μόνο?
Μάρκα Greenpoint.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

